# Permobil Pilot+ Controller



## RobSmith (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi All,
I rescued a Permobil Playman electric wheelchair from going to scrap at the weekend.
It has two Leroy Somer 24V 300W motors with reduction gearboxes driving the two main wheels. Each motor has an electric brake on the back of each motor.
These motors are controlled via joystick to a PG Drives Technology Ltd controller. It is a Pilot+ Type D49987/7 controller.

Does anyone know anything about this controller / wiring etc?

Rob


----------



## RobSmith (Aug 13, 2010)

I have got hold of the pinout details now...

Somehow the joystick module communticates to the power module and controls the two motors via a single pin while the other pis have other functions.
That presumably does it by some binary sequence or something more complicated than I want to learn about.

Arse.

Next question

What would be a suitable controller that maybe has just a simple potentiometer input to control a 24v 300W PM motor?

Rob


----------

